

Ask HN: Your experience with Pinax - sushi

I have just recently learnt Django and found Pinax to be a great source for creating websites quite rapidly. I was toying with the social project on Pinax 0.9a1 and realized I could make something quite easily by removing the excess apps in it.<p>I checked the last serious Pinax discussion on HN (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=764566) which was almost an year ago and most of the people here were rather apprehensive about using it. I was wondering if things have indeed changed for good in favor of Pinax now that it's closer to its first stable release.
======
sushi
I might just add what I have learnt from Pinax google group. Some of the
people are actively using the development 0.9 version which is still in alpha.

My thoughts after toying with pinax in last day or two:

1\. I got it installed on my Ubuntu 10.04 flawlessly. The Pinax documentation
is up to mark.

2\. The inbuilt projects are more than enough and provide great foundation for
most projects.

3\. I personally didn't encounter any problem whatsoever with the Pinax
itself. I just installed it and was all set to hack it to make what I wanted.

Just my two cents.

